# Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014



## thomas1 (23. April 2014)

start 2014 an der werra |supergri viel kraut schwieriges angeln  #6 aber 3 aale :vik:  von 20,00 uhr bis 23uhr    war halt der erste test , alles bei eschwege  !!#c

die schleicher ziehen


----------



## Franz_16 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Petri Thomas!

Habe heute ebenfalls den ersten Test gemacht an der Donau und konnte auch gleich einen fangen. Gegen 22.15h begann die Beisszeit. Hatte bis ca. 22.40h mehrere Bisse, konnte aber nur einen verwerten. Foto gibts morgen  

Die "Kälte" war eigentlich gut zu ertragen, um 23.00 waren es noch 8°C. 

P.S.
Wird wohl Zeit für einen Aalfänge 2014 Thread


----------



## Franz_16 (24. April 2014)

So, hier sind wie versprochen die Bilder von gestern


----------



## xaru (24. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Moin, 

War gestern auch, hatte 4 Stück. Der größte war 79, dann noch 76, 72 und 60.
Wäre aber mehr drin gewesen,  zwei hab ich noch verloren.  Haben teilweise ziemlich spitz gebissen. Zeit war von 20.30 bis 23.00.

Werd ich schon bald räuchern können,  10 aale haben den weg in meine Gefriertruhe schon gefunden dieses jahr.


----------



## xaru (24. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Da warens drei, mehr bilder hab ich gestern leider nicht gemacht


----------



## venny (24. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

super ,werd auch am wochenende wieder los,mal sehen ob was geht!


----------



## fenmaus (24. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

_*Hallo,

ja die Aale fressen, habe von Karfreitag bis Ostersonntag 4 Aale gefangen. Von 4°°,7°°,15:30 und 20°°und 21°°Uhr, einer war über 1m und Arm dick. :vik::vik::vikie Anderen waren ca.70cm-95cm. Bilder habe ich noch keine. Alle mit der Feeder-Rute.
Petri Heil

So nun sind die Bilder auch da.

*_


----------



## venny (24. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

tagsüber immer interessant zu fangen!
irgendwas bestimmtes genommen oder wurm
tiefes oder flaches?


----------



## Daniel SN (24. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

4 Stück bisher. Aber das waren die besten.


----------



## thomas1 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

ein petri an alle, für eure tollen fänge #h#h#h#h#h


----------



## venny (24. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Frisch ausm See 
halbe std bin ich noch da !


----------



## Daniel SN (24. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Petri weiter so


----------



## aelos (24. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Petri.. und haste noch einen verhaftet? Gab es auch mehrere Bisse und wann fingen sie an zu beißen?


----------



## xaru (25. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Moin,

gestern ging auch wieder einer. Zum vergleich zum Vortag wars aber bescheiden 

Beisszeit bei uns ab ca 20:45 bis 23:00


----------



## Kuschi777 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Hey, 
werde es heute Abend auch das erste mal an der Donau auf Aal versuchen. 
Werde euch morgen berichten wie es lief.


Gruß


----------



## venny (25. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



aelos schrieb:


> Petri.. und haste noch einen verhaftet? Gab es auch mehrere Bisse und wann fingen sie an zu beißen?



Hallo ,es blieb bei den einen
aber die Bisse sind da,irgendwie übersehe ich das was,
hab auch schon mit kleineren Haken probiert,aber sie scheinen einfach schlauer zu sein :k
Ich mag den aal :vik:,heute abend werd ich wieder rum fahren,und schauen ,evll kommt ein Kollege noch mit!
werd berichten

@aelos
Ja es fängt meist schon in der ersten halben std nachdems dunkler wird mit den bissen,das schlimme ist es ist schon soweit das ich sie wirklich mit Pose wandern lasse damit sie auch genug zeit zum schlucken haben.


----------



## mabo1992 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Petri an die vielen schönen Aale#6

Ich und ein Kollege starten Heute auch den ersten Ansitz über Nacht aus Aal. Mal sehen was geht, muss aber die ersten 2-3 Stunden alleine sitzen, da er Spätschicht hat#q. Wenn wir was fangen versuche Ich die Bilder Morgen oder Sonntag hochzuladen. 

Petri Heil die es versuchen dieses Wochenende#6


----------



## Daniel SN (26. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Ergebnis der letzten Nacht 9 Aale


----------



## mabo1992 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Ergebnis der letzten Nacht 9 Aale



Petri Heil zu den Schlänglern:m

Bei uns war gestern sowas von tote Hose#q#q#q, nicht einmal ein Zupfer...Naja nächste Woche wieder...


----------



## venny (26. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

sauber zu den aalen 
bei mir 2 runs,der erste war sicherlich ein richtig fetter,der hat die pose bis mitten aufm see gezogen dann leider fallengelassen,allerdings in was fuer einer geschwindigkeit |supergri
der 2te ,sass irgendwie nicht,hab ihn zwar an der angel gehabt aber kurz dann ist er auch abgeflogen..


bin noch nicht sicher ob ich es heute wieder testen soll#c


----------



## Daniel SN (26. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Wenn du mit Köderfisch geangelt hast könnte es auch ein Zander gewesen sein. Die nehmen gerne mal 50-70 Meter Sehne ohne Probleme.


----------



## Fun Fisher (26. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Köderfisch geangelt hast könnte es auch ein Zander gewesen sein. Die nehmen gerne mal 50-70 Meter Sehne ohne Probleme.



Wie weit kommen Zander nachts so ans Ufer?

Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit Zandern, aber hatte genau das beim angeln in einem bis dato mir unbekanntem See, in dem aber Zander vorkommen. Ich hab allerdings nur so 5m vom ufer entfernt geantgelt (halt typisch auf Aal).


----------



## Daniel SN (26. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Kommt auf das Gewässer, Tiefe, Trübung, Nahrungsangebot und wie du dich verhältst an.


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Das Rindvieh ging mir heut an die für Schleien gedachte Posenmontage mit Forelliteig; 84cm, gut genährt. 
See, Flachzone ca. 1m tief, 5m vom Ufer, 21.30Uhr.
Hätte er nicht so tief geschluckt, wär er wieder rein gegangen.
Da ich nicht gern Aal esse, kriegt Mama den morgen.


----------



## 2911hecht (27. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Petri,schöner Aal!Aber mal eine Frage,gehst du gezielt auf Schleie mit Forellenteig los?


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Ich meinte _Forelli_teig, nicht Forellenteig aus dem Glas. 

Gibt an Posenmontagen für Schleie nix Besseres.
Da kommt kein Wurm, keine Maden, kein Dosenmais o.ä. mit.

Die einzigen anderen Köder, die ich mit in der Top 3 für Schleie sehe, sind Red Shrimp-Halibutpellets und (außer ab und an bei ebay, schwer zu bekommende) 10mm Top Secret Boilies Geschmack Forelli, die ich mit Muschelflavour aufpeppe. Aber diese beiden Köder nutz ich am Method-System.


----------



## The_Pitbull (27. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Rindvieh ging mir heut an die für Schleien gedachte Posenmontage mit Forelliteig; 84cm, gut genährt.
> See, Flachzone ca. 1m tief, 5m vom Ufer, 21.30Uhr.
> Hätte er nicht so tief geschluckt, wär er wieder rein gegangen.
> Da ich nicht gern Aal esse, kriegt Mama den morgen.



Hi das macht überhaupt nix ob er tief geschluckt hat.Aale werden die Haken schnell wieder los|wavey:LG Pitti


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Auch das halte ich für eine der Anglermythen. Es mag bei ihnen besser funktionieren als bei anderen Fischen, aber dass es da quasi eine Garantie drauf gibt, wie oft suggestiert wird, halte ich für Unsinn.
Und es war ein Teighaken, also mit Spirale, da siehst das dann wohl noch mieser aus.


----------



## The_Pitbull (27. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Auch das halte ich für eine der Anglermythen. Es mag bei ihnen besser funktionieren als bei anderen Fischen, aber dass es da quasi eine Garantie drauf gibt, wie oft suggestiert wird, halte ich für Unsinn.
> Und es war ein Teighaken, also mit Spirale, da siehst das dann wohl noch mieser aus.



 Bei mir liegen die Haken sehr oft am nächsten  Tag ausgespuckt.Das ist kein Mythos naja muß jeder selber wissen#h


----------



## Daniel SN (27. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Kati das wird der neue AAL Köder für diese Saison...
 Gleich mal paar Sack bestellen.


----------



## Ghostrider (27. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Bei mir liegen die Haken sehr oft am nächsten  Tag ausgespuckt.Das ist kein Mythos naja muß jeder selber wissen#h




Freunde und ich haben nach einer Aalnacht im Spätherbst an einem Privatgewässer!! die kleinen Aale die zu tief geschluckt hatten mitgenommen und 2 Stück in ein 600L Aquarium bzw. 4 Stück in den Teich eines Bekannten gesetzt. Bei beiden Aquariumaalen ist nach !!!mehreren Wochen bzw. Monaten!!! der Haken seitlich aus dem Bauch ausgetreten. Von den 4 Teichaalen haben es leider nur 2 geschafft...

Habe vorher auch an die Ausspucktheorie geglaubt, zumal das teilweise auch vorkam...Wir fischen jetzt minimum 4er Haken, schlagen extrem zeitig an und nach dem ersten gefangenem Schnürsenkel wird der Wiederhaken angedrückt...

Jeder verangelte Aal ist einer zu viel...!


----------



## paulbarsch (27. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

freitag und samstag zum aalangeln gewesen!
freitag 3,aber nichts grosses dabei!
samstag 5! 72cm,62cm,60cm,58 und 56 cm!
bisse von sehr vorsichtig bis sehr aggresive!

gruss andreas


----------



## aelos (27. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



venny schrieb:


> Hallo ,es blieb bei den einen
> aber die Bisse sind da,irgendwie übersehe ich das was,
> hab auch schon mit kleineren Haken probiert,aber sie scheinen einfach schlauer zu sein :k
> Ich mag den aal :vik:,heute abend werd ich wieder rum fahren,und schauen ,evll kommt ein Kollege noch mit!
> ...



Moinsen..ja das mache ich prinzipiell so..das kann schon mal ne ganze Weile dauern bis ich anschlage..

Ich habe mir heute nach einen geeigneten Angelplatz für Aal umgeschaut wo ich morgen Abend den Schleichern nachstellen werde..
Wünscht mir Glück das es klappt |supergri. Ich war erst vorgestern auf Aal und ging erfolgreich als Schneider nach Hause..


----------



## Daniel SN (27. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



paulbarsch schrieb:


> freitag und samstag zum aalangeln gewesen!
> freitag 3,aber nichts grosses dabei!
> samstag 5! 72cm,62cm,60cm,58 und 56 cm!
> bisse von sehr vorsichtig bis sehr aggresive!
> ...



Na das hat sich ja gelohnt...
 Mir juckt es auch schon wieder in den Fingern aber Andy ist leider die Woche wieder nicht da.
 Bzw ich versuche es mal wieder an anderen Gewässern.


----------



## aelos (29. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Mit der Stelle lag ich richtig..:vik:
Gestern von 20:00 bis 01:00 Ansitz.. 

Zu erst eine Quappe 49cm und dann nach 2 Fehlbissen einen 56cm und einen 72cm Schleicher..die Quappe biss mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit..die Aale ließen sich Zeit.. den ersten hatte ich um 23:30 der viel mir direkt vom Haken ins Wasser .. den letzten fing ich um 00:30 danach habe ich auch zusammen gepackt..

Habe nur mit Tauwurmstücken geangelt..

|wavey: Aelos


----------



## venny (29. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

schade wegen den aal 
evll wirst dafür das nächste mal belohnt#6
darf ich fragen welche Hakengrösse du nutzt,wie machst du das bei wurmstücken ich meine die sollten innerhalb kurzer zeit voll wasser sein,wechseln du oft nachts den köder?


----------



## aelos (29. April 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



venny schrieb:


> schade wegen den aal
> evll wirst dafür das nächste mal belohnt#6
> darf ich fragen welche Hakengrösse du nutzt,wie machst du das bei wurmstücken ich meine die sollten innerhalb kurzer zeit voll wasser sein,wechseln du oft nachts den köder?



Moinsen.. ja momentan benutze ich 4er Haken und die Wurmstücken kommen wie ein Schaschlik an den Haken..alle 30 min. Köderkontrolle evt. auch neu bestücken..so ist die Lockwirkung erhöht und der Aal findet schneller zum Köder #6


----------



## venny (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

bin gestern wieder los,kaum angekommen öffnete der Himmel seine Pforten Regen in strömen
schnell zelt und sitz aufgebaut dann in aller ruhe die ruten und köder raus..
gegen viertel vor 8, mein Bieper vereinzelt gibt es töne von sich in 7 sek takt,dachte wäre evell köderfische die versuchen den Wurm zu bändigen,das ganze ging 3-4 mal danach war schluss
um halb 8 wollte ich die Ruten neu besücken und die Posenrute mit einen Knicklicht versehen,nahm ich zuerst die grundrute wo ich schon die bisse draufhatte,und haute langsam mit gefühl an,es hing was dran,und es war nicht klein,ganz im gegenteil ein Breitkopf von 79cm und armdick,grün meliert mit einen echt wuchtigen Kopf,hab mich echt gefreut,da ich zu einen nie so früh schon einen hatte,und zweitens weils der erste Breitkopf ist dieses Jahr!
Es blieb allerdings bei den einen


----------



## aelos (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

PETRI :vik: zu dem dicken Schleicher..
Das kann ich mir vorstellen das die Freude groß war.

Ich war gestern auch los..bis 1:00 ..
Viele kleine Bisse.. Und ein dicker Schlängler von 78cm..um Ca. 23:00.  Ich nahm den Biss erst nicht für bare Münze,weil der Bissanzeiger nur einmal piepste doch nach ein paar Minuten hat er dann richtig Schnur genommenen so das ich bald darauf den Anhieb setzen konnte. 

Am Sonntag werde ich wieder Angreifen..dann an eine neuen Stelle die ich gestern gefunden habe..sieht Aal versprechend aus..na malsehen ob ich da wieder richtig liege.. werde Berichten 

Allen ein schönen Tag der Arbeit..und dicke Aale..#h


----------



## venny (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

ach ich könnte zwar heute auch wieder,aber es nervt dieses frühzeitige abhauen,free mich schon auf Juni da kann man endlich durchmachen!:vik:


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

In der Elbe scheint wohl noch gar nichts los zu sein . |kopfkrat


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Hatte diese Woche Urlaub und war insgesamt vier mal abends am Mittellandkanal. Die Bilanz konnte sich durchaus sehen lassen. 33 Aale, davon 19 mitgenommen zwischen 51 und 68cm. Die Bisse kamen vermehrt auf normale Regenwürmer sowie selbst gesuchte tauwürmer. Während die gekauften Würmer (tau&db) nur selten erfolg hatten. Alle Aale gefangen mit der stellfischrute zwischen 4,5-8,0m. Es läuft noch besser als letztes Jahr an, wobei ich das nie geglaubt hätte.


----------



## thomas1 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hatte diese Woche Urlaub und war insgesamt vier mal abends am Mittellandkanal. Die Bilanz konnte sich durchaus sehen lassen. 33 Aale, davon 19 mitgenommen zwischen 51 und 68cm. Die Bisse kamen vermehrt auf normale Regenwürmer sowie selbst gesuchte tauwürmer. Während die gekauften Würmer (tau&db) nur selten erfolg hatten. Alle Aale gefangen mit der stellfischrute zwischen 4,5-8,0m. Es läuft noch besser als letztes Jahr an, wobei ich das nie geglaubt hätte.




petri  zu den tollen fängen :vik::vik:

du angelst wohl in ner fischzucht bei dem erfolg :q:q:q:q:m:m

das sind ja sternstunden 10 stück ca am abend 


mein rekort  waren mal 16 zu zweit am abend


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Die letzten drei Jahre waren hier der Hammer. Es wird sehr gut besetzt in den Kanälen über Jahre. Das merkt man halt. Und wenn man dann Stellen aufsucht die nicht jeder beangelt, vernünftig lotet, dann sitzt das drin wenn er läuft.


----------



## Daniel SN (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Man eure Fänge lassen mich auch schon wieder planen. Vielleicht morgen oder Montag Abend. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Corinna68 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

ich auch


----------



## aelos (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Moinsen..

heute Abend geht es wieder ans Wasser..auf Schleicher.

Mal schauen ob ich wieder was raus ziehe..

Es hat sich merklich hier abgekühlt..6 Grad am Tag und Nachts unter Null. Aber ich denke nicht das es den Aalen vom Fressen abhält..das Wasser bleibt ja noch auf Schleicher Temperatur 
Wünscht mir Glück..:vik:


@ Aalzheimer  #r  man das ist ja wie ein Traum wird wahr..bin neidisch über dein Aalgewässer.. Petri


----------



## thomas1 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



aelos schrieb:


> Moinsen..
> 
> heute Abend geht es wieder ans Wasser..auf Schleicher.
> 
> ...



viel spaß 

in meinem teich daheim beissen sie !!!  ist ja auch keine kunst bei dem besatz :vik::vik::vik:

ich versuche es am freitag wieder  und fahre die 100 km an die werra :m:m:m#q#q


----------



## Gondoschir (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Mein erster Aal 2014 gestern Abend aus der Diemel... :m


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Schönes Tier.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

War am samstag abend trotz Kälteeinbruch nochmal am kanal.  Hat sich durchaus gelohnt wie man sehen kann.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Hallo

 Darf ich mal fragen ob ihr auch in der Strömung in den großen Flüssen angelt ?
 Was für Ruten habt ihr ?
 Ich denke da an eine Spot Rute die im Karpfen Angelbereich genutzt wird.
 Die ich gerade gesehen habe ,hatte ca 4,5 bis 5 Lb .

 Blei von 100 bis 200g  und vieleicht noch mehr sollte die schon vertragen.

 Oder hat einer nen anderen Tip ?


----------



## wobbler68 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Hallo

@ Gondoschir

Haben auch Forellen gebissen oder nur Aale.
Schätze deinen Aal auf gute 60 cm?

War ja schon öfters ,in den letzten Jahren an der Diemel ,aber Forellen warens nicht viele die ich fangen konnte.#d|motz:

Bei Aalen ist es hingen so, das das fischen mit 2 Ruten nicht ging ,so haben die gebissen.:vik:
Habe selbst dort einige Aale um die 70cm fangen können,gesehen habe ich 3 ü 90cm ,die dort gefangen worden sind.|bigeyes
Da hat die Diemel einiges zu bieten.


----------



## Gondoschir (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @ Gondoschir
> 
> ...



Ich war gegen 17:00 Uhr am Wasser. Da um diese Zeit ein Aalbiss eher unwahrscheinlich ist, habe ich nur eine Rute auf Grund gelegt und parallel dazu nen Spinner durchs Wasser gezerrt. Eine maßige Refo und eine untermaßige Bafo ist eingestiegen. Daneben noch einige Fehlbisse. Fisch ist also da. Hat etwas gedauert, bis ich die richtige Tiefe raus hatte. Aal wäre wahrscheinlich auch mehr geworden, wenn ich beide Ruten auf Grund gelegt hätte. Aber da ich dort zum ersten Mal geangelt habe, hatte ich es auf Grund und mit Pose versucht. An die Pose ist keiner rangegangen. Komischerweise gehen die Aale in der Weser eher an die Pose. Freitag geht es wieder los und dann lege ich beide auf Grund.
Samstag hatte ich auch noch nen Schnürsenkel zu verzeichnen, der in 2 Jahren gerne mal wieder an meinem Haken lutschen darf.
PS: Der Aal hatte 58cm...


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Trotz Kälte gestern 5 Aale und einen Barsch gefangen.


----------



## venny (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

sauber jungs weiter so

@Aalzheimer
was machst du mit den ganzen Tieren eigentlich?
soviel aal wirst ja nicht essen oder?:q:q


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



venny schrieb:


> sauber jungs weiter so
> 
> @Aalzheimer
> was machst du mit den ganzen Tieren eigentlich?
> soviel aal wirst ja nicht essen oder?:q:q


 
Nein. Das tue ich nicht. Ich räuchere so einmal im Monat meine 5-8 Aale für mich und Familie. Den Rest der Fische setze ich zurück.

Aber aus Erfahrung weiß ich, das April, Mai und Juni immer ziemlich geil sind hier, dann wird es schwieriger. Bisher hatte ich noch keine Probleme die mitgenommenen Fische auch zu verwerten.


----------



## thomas1 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Nein. Das tue ich nicht. Ich räuchere so einmal im Monat meine 5-8 Aale für mich und Familie. Den Rest der Fische setze ich zurück.
> 
> Aber aus Erfahrung weiß ich, das April, Mai und Juni immer ziemlich geil sind hier, dann wird es schwieriger. Bisher hatte ich noch keine Probleme die mitgenommenen Fische auch zu verwerten.



namnam räucheraal  :m:m  mache ich auch so :vik:  alle warten schon auf den tollen abend mit aal und bier


----------



## fishingphil89 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Konnte letztes Wochenende auch mein ersten aal 2014 landen 60er. Und ein 45schleie


----------



## venny (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

stimmt daran kann ich mich auch errinern,die Bisse werden immer weniger je weiter wir im sommer reingehen,denke liegt auch am Laich,das die schleicher dann im siebtne Himmel sind,und weniger lust auf unseren Köder haben werden!


----------



## wobbler68 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Hallo


@venny

Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben.
Die fressen im Sommer nicht weniger,sondern an anderen Stellen.
Also musst du die finden ,dann fängt Mann:g auch.

Grade im Sommer habe ich oft Zahlenmäßig die meisten Aale.
Im Frühjahr und Herbst sind es weniger, dafür aber größere.


----------



## Trollwut (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Ich bin einfach der Aalkönig.
Kann se sogar mit Gufi fangen, wenn se schon ne Woche tot sin...


----------



## Daniel SN (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach der Aalkönig.
> Kann se sogar mit Gufi fangen, wenn se schon ne Woche tot sin...
> Anhang anzeigen 218254



Du hast es echt drauf...!:m
Wir versuchen es grad auf lebende wieder. Aber ich will nicht zuviel verraten.



Es war ein sehr zäher Ansitz der sich dennoch gelohnt hat.


----------



## venny (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

hab gestern geschneidert#h


----------



## thomas1 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

werra auch #q#q#q


----------



## SveMa (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Elbe Seitenkanal gestern = 0,nix
Elbe bei Altengamme heute = 2 gute Fische verloren
Spinnfischen Vereinsteich heute = 0,nix


Naja, solange ist es bis zum Wochenende ja nicht mehr


----------



## Forellenjaeger (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

am Wochenende wird der erste Aalversuch vorgenommen!!!
mal sehen ob was geht


----------



## whatup (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Moin moin!
Sagt mal, esst ihr eig. auch Aale aus dem Rhein und anderen Flüssen, für die eine negative Verzehrempfehlung abgegeben wurde? Ich bin mir noch nicht so ganz schlüssig, ob ich mir mal nen Aal aus dem Rhein gönnen sollte/darf?!? 

Danke und Gruß
whatup


----------



## Hann. Münden (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



whatup schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> Sagt mal, esst ihr eig. auch Aale aus dem Rhein und anderen Flüssen, für die eine negative Verzehrempfehlung abgegeben wurde? Ich bin mir noch nicht so ganz schlüssig, ob ich mir mal nen Aal aus dem Rhein gönnen sollte/darf?!?
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> whatup



Nein esse sie nicht, da zu viel Quecksilber enthalten, was Fische aus solchen Strömen am Unterlauf betrifft: 
http://www.bfr.bund.de/cm/343/exposition_mit_methylquecksilber_durch_fischverzehr.pdf


----------



## Slick (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Hier mal ein Aal vom Montag aus dem Main.

Meine Aale werden immer kleiner.







Grüße


----------



## whatup (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

@Hann.Münden.: wow, vielen Dank für die interessante Studie! Das sind endlich mal fundierte Ergebnisse und kein "gefährliches Halbwissen". Bin nur überrascht, dass der Thunfisch, Rotbarsch, und der Brassen ähnliche Werte hervor bringen. Das bedeutet ja wohl letztlich, dass der Dosen-Thun fast genau so stark belastet ist wie der Aal aus der Elbe!?! Hmmm.... da stellt sich mir halt immer noch die Frage, ob ich ein Mal im Monat einen Aal verspeisen könnte, ohne meine Gesundheit ernsthaft zu gefährden! Ich würde mich über die ein oder andere Meinung freuen. Danke und Gruß an alle


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Kann man auch Spodruten mit 4,5 Lb zum Aalangeln in der Strömung einsetzten ?
 Ich denke mal als Blei würde ich 100 bis 200g nehmen.


----------



## Hecht19 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

also ich glaube nicht, dass man mit einem aal/monat aus ELBE/RHEIN/MOSEL seine gesundheit gefährdet. dafür stecken genug giftstoffe in anderen lebensmitteln.


----------



## xollix (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

ziemlich ruhig hier.... aber bei uns in nordhessen (weser) wollen sie auch noch nicht so richtig.


----------



## Daniel SN (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Bei uns war es die letzten Wochen zu kalt. Aber das ändert sich grad wieder.


----------



## xaru (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

So, die weißfische laichen ab heute bei uns. Hab gestern Würmer gesammelt und sag noch zu Frauchen hoffentlich gehn die aale morgen nicht ab, hatte nämlich so gut wie nix gefunden und mein wurmlager war leer....

...egal, heute 21:30 am wasser, keine 20 Minuten drei aale.  Das mit einer rute, die andere war mit köfi auf Zander,  aber nicht lange.....die aale laufen!!!

Am ende waren es sechs aale heute und der erste schnürsenkel für dieses jahr.

mein aalkonto zeigt nun 21 aale für dieses Jahr,  nächste Woche wird der räucherofen eingeheizt 

Das war heute echt wahnsinn, hätte ich noch Würmer gehabt ginge bestimmt noch mehr, aber egal, war geil für 2,5 std fischen


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



xaru schrieb:


> So, die weißfische laichen ab heute bei uns. Hab gestern Würmer gesammelt und sag noch zu Frauchen hoffentlich gehn die aale morgen nicht ab, hatte nämlich so gut wie nix gefunden und mein wurmlager war leer....
> 
> ...egal, heute 21:30 am wasser, keine 20 Minuten drei aale.  Das mit einer rute, die andere war mit köfi auf Zander,  aber nicht lange.....die aale laufen!!!
> 
> ...



Alter Schwede das ging ja richtig zur Sache bei dir. 
Wir haben gestern zu zweit mit 6 Angeln in 9 Stunden nur 3 Aale und einen Barsch fangen können. 
Hast du auch noch ein schönes Foto für uns?


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Aal von 1m und 1,6kg


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Sauber#6


----------



## Forellenjaeger (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Klasse Aal


----------



## CyprinusCarpio (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Mit dem Aal würdeste die Rangliste in der Rute & Rolle anführen 

Petri den Aalfängern!


----------



## 13Müller (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*







 Dann stell ich meinen ersten auch hier nochmal ein. 85 cm und gute 1,5kg. Rund wie ne Bierpulle 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xaru (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Hast du auch noch ein schönes Foto für uns?



Leider nur mit den ersten drei, danach war der Handy Akku zu leer "Akku Leer Fenster schließen" ^^

Gibt bald ein Bild von den geräucherten  #6


----------



## bebexx (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Schöne Schlangen, Top.....


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

@13Müller...
Petri zu dem Aal. Auf dem Foto wirkt er wie eine 1,50 Meter lange Schlange:q


----------



## MichaelEichhorn (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Hi Xaru,
wo fischt du denn in Ansbach auf Aal? In einem See oder im Fluss?




xaru schrieb:


> So, die weißfische laichen ab heute bei uns. Hab gestern Würmer gesammelt und sag noch zu Frauchen hoffentlich gehn die aale morgen nicht ab, hatte nämlich so gut wie nix gefunden und mein wurmlager war leer....
> 
> ...egal, heute 21:30 am wasser, keine 20 Minuten drei aale.  Das mit einer rute, die andere war mit köfi auf Zander,  aber nicht lange.....die aale laufen!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## 13Müller (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

@ Daniel SN: und das wo ich 1,93 groß bin. Aber nach unendlichen Fangfoto- Versuchen weiß meine Frau wie man das auch mit nem Handy hinbekommt 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Hast sie gut erzogen #6


----------



## xaru (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



MichaelEichhorn schrieb:


> Hi Xaru,
> wo fischt du denn in Ansbach auf Aal? In einem See oder im Fluss?



In einem bach und in einem see  läuft aber auch nicht alle tage so gut


----------



## aelos (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Moinsen..gestern Abend war ich auch mal wieder auf Aal. Konnte einen 53er und einen 61er verhaften..kaum die Rute im Wasser schon der erste Aal am Haken..Beisszeit 21:15 und um 23:00 beide gefangen auf Tauwurm.2 Schlangen machten sich unbemerkt in der Steinpackung fest.
|wavey:


----------



## Forellenjaeger (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

mein ergebnis vom gestrigen Nachtfischen
1 Kaulbarsch und zwei Schnürsenkel Aale 42cm,50cm


----------



## Fun Fisher (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Mal sehen, ob heute was geht, ich werde mich heute Abend eine Runde ans Wasser setzen. Nach 6 vergeblichen Versuchen dieses Jahr muss es doch einfach irgendwann klappen mit dem 1. Aal für 2014..


----------



## Fun Fisher (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

So, hat sich gelohnt. Gab zu zweit 6 Aale. 4 haben wir entnommen (alle zwischen 46 und 70 cm). 2 gingen wieder baden, da an ihnen nix essbares dran war. 

Bisse kamen alle relativ spät (zwischen 23:00 Uhr und 3:00 Uhr).
Einen sehr guten Aal habe ich leider noch verloren.
Bisse auf Köderfisch und Wurm waren relativ gleich verteilt, dabei aber erwartungsgemäß die größeren auf Köderfisch.

Mal sehen, ob ich heute auch noch einmal loskomme. Scheinen zu laufen, die Aale.

Gewässer war ein kleiner Baggersee und geangelt wurde in 3m Tiefe, was fast die maximale Tiefe des Sees ist.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

na petri das war ja ein erfolgreicher Abend


----------



## venny (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Fun Fisher

Hat einer versucht eine Rute direkt im flachen zu stellen?
da du ja sagst das du in 3m geangelt hast.


----------



## Fun Fisher (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

@venny das war eigentlich der Plan..

Wir wollten zunächst in einer der zahlreichen Flachwasserzonen angeln, da diese jedoch alle belegt waren mussten wir uns eine Alternative suchen. Da wo wir geangelt haben gab es eine kante direkt am Ufer, die sofort auf 2,5m abfiel. Allerdings war eine der drei verwendeten Ruten nur ca 2m tiefem Wasser ausgebracht. Gab darauf aber auch nicht mehr oder weniger bisse.


----------



## Fun Fisher (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Man muss dazu auch noch wissen, dass der See im allgemeinen sehr verkrautet und mit Algen voll ist, da gibt es nicht allzu viele Plätze, wo man mehr als eine Rute platzieren könnte. Besonders schlimm ist das natürlich im flachen Wasser.


----------



## venny (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

war vorletzte nacht los
2 schlängler konnte ich verhaften,einen 76er und einen fetten raubi von 79cm
da er mir echt sehr dick vorkam ,hab ich ihn direkt nach dem ansitz mal ausgenommen und was soll ich sagen,er war randvoll mit krebsen gestopft.


----------



## Fun Fisher (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Bei uns im Norden ist heute ziemlich bescheidenes Wetter..
Lohnt sich der Ansitz auf die Schlängler trotzdem?


----------



## Daniel SN (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Nein!!!!


----------



## Fun Fisher (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Das nenn ich eine klare Antwort 

Ich denke, dass ich dann heute abend einfach die Füße hochlege und nicht mehr losfahre.


----------



## Daniel SN (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Andy und ich ziehen heute auch nicht mehr los da es überhaupt nicht Aal freundlich ist. 
Wenn wir jetzt 20 Grad hätten und ein Wärmegewitter aufziehen würde, wäre das was völlig anderes aber so... Genieße die Zeit lieber zuhause. Am Wochenende sieht das wohl wieder völlig anders aus.


----------



## Gondoschir (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Ich teile diese Meinung nicht.
Nach den starken Regenfällen werden viele Würmer in die Flüsse gespült. Der Tisch ist reich gedeckt. Die Aale sind auf Nahrungssuche.


----------



## Daniel SN (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht das diese Temperatur stürze dem Aal auf den Magen schlagen. Wenn jemand noch irgendwo Temperaturen von 16 grad und mehr hat ist das auch wieder etwas anderes. Hier bei uns aber macht es keinen Sinn.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Mal sehen was heute Abend 
an der Aller so geht


----------



## Forellenjaeger (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Mein Nächtlicher erfolg an der Aller!!!
1 Aal 57cm 322gramm
1 Quappe 48cm 826gramm merkwürdiger Fang zu dieser Jahreszeit


----------



## Forellenjaeger (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Vielleicht gehts heute Abend nochmal raus


----------



## Daniel SN (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

82cm mit 35cm Barsch von gestern.


----------



## Heggi83 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Habe ich gestern oben im hohen norden gefangen


----------



## Fun Fisher (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Bei mir gabs gestern nur einen Aal von 40cm, also Schnürsenkel, den ich wieder baden geschickt habe.


----------



## Daniel SN (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Heggie83 fängst du uns jetzt auch die Aale alle Weg?:m
Sauber! Weiter machen


----------



## Heggi83 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Hmmm sorry aber das musste mal sein nach soviel fehltagen ohne aal


----------



## Daniel SN (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Was ist denn bei dir eigentlich im Norden?


----------



## Heggi83 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Niebüll fast an der dänischen grenze


----------



## fussi30 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Gegen 0:30 hat einer angebissen und wurde sicher gelandet. Bilder und Maße gibt es später.


----------



## Heggi83 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Petri ein schöner aal??


----------



## Daniel SN (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Ach das ist weit weg von mir...
Wir haben uns heute echt den Ars... abgefroren aber wurden dafür belohnt.


----------



## Heggi83 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Wo kommst du her @daniel


----------



## Daniel SN (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Schwerin und Hamburg

Da treib ich mein Unwesen und ärgere die Fische.


----------



## fussi30 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Der Gefangene von heute Nacht misst 77 cm


----------



## kridkram (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Schöner Aal, könnte verrückt werden das ich nich los kann aber meine Schmerzen sind einfach noch zu stark und ich denke, meine Frau würde am Rad drehen!!!! Mehr Bilder für meine Genesung bitte!:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel SN (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Petri zu dem schönen Aal und dir Kridkram alles Gute. 
Damit du bald wieder ans Wasser kannst.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

top Aale die ihr gefangen habt!!!
Petri zu diesen Fängen


----------



## kingandre88 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Na dann mal Petri#6..hier ist tote Hose an der Lippe#q


----------



## venny (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Petri an den Fängern!
Bei uns siehts erstmal Mau aus |bigeyes


----------



## aelos (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Moinsen.. war mal wieder ans Wasser auf Schleicherjagt.
Eine Schleie 46cm und einen 71cm Aal..auf Tauwurm ab 23:00 fingen sie an zu laufen und dann ging es Schlag auf Schlag..dann gab es noch 4 ärgerliche festmacher Aale incl. Abriss grrr.

Gruß Ronny.


----------



## Brutzel (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Ebenso Moinsen..gerade zurück von der Bigge aber leider nur 4 Schnürsenkel zu vermelden. Dürften in einigen Jahren die passende größe haben.


----------



## MilkaHechtHunter (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

6 Stück am Rhein gefangen ... 3 maßig . Größter fast 70







:vik:


----------



## thomas1 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Werra  kraut  und tote #d#dHose


----------



## Forellenjaeger (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Mal sehen was heute Abend 
an der Aller so geht


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Wetter war ja top die Tage.


----------



## venny (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

ich bin morgen abend auf achse,kann es kaum abwarten 
werd auf jeden fall berichten,bis dahin,drück ich euch mal alle daumen die ich hab |wavey: und ein schönes sonniges WE!


----------



## Daniel SN (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

2 von 3


----------



## Forellenjaeger (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Tolle Aale 
Petri


----------



## Forellenjaeger (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

gestern ging nicht viel an der Aller!!!
ein Kaulbarsch und ein Döbel!!!
mal sehen obs heute besser läuft


----------



## bachforelle70 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Hallo ich bin neu hier
Hat jemand etwas brauchbares über die Leine oder Innerste zu berichten?


----------



## xaru (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Moin,

hab schon das erste mal geräuchert  #6


----------



## thomas1 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



xaru schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab schon das erste mal geräuchert  #6



nam nam lecker  :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Daniel SN (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



xaru schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab schon das erste mal geräuchert  #6



Ich auch wieder gestern. 
Man muss sich auch mal was gönnen wenn man sich jedes Wochenende die Nacht um die Ohren schlägt.


----------



## Luki** (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Donau, 83cm auf Tauwurm


----------



## aelos (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Petri zu dem tollen Fang..
Zu welcher Uhrzeit biss denn der Schleicher?


----------



## Luki** (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Danke, ca. um 20.30 Uhr wär die Rute fast ins Wasser gezogen worden


----------



## Forellenjaeger (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

toller Aal
Petri


----------



## venny (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

petri an den fängern!
bei uns laichen gerade die fische,und ufernahe gehts irgendwie richtig bei den ab,wisst ihr wielange das normalerweise anhält?


----------



## aelos (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Kommt auf das Wetter an Temperatur Kaltfront..in der Regel dauert das Liebesspiel 3-4 Tage kann aber auch durch plötzliche Wetteränderung länger sein..


----------



## zokker (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Bei uns geht das manchmal wochenlang, wenn es kälter wird unterbrechen die Fisch das Laichen immer. Die verschiedenen Jahrgänge laichen auch nicht zur gleichen Zeit. Bezieht sich auf Plötz, Rotfeder und Ukelei. Der Ukelei laicht in manchen Jahren mehrmals.


----------



## aelos (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Jepp stimmt..dadurch kann es außerdem noch zum Leichstau führen..
Aber ich denke venny geht es bestimmt um die jetzige Leichsittuation an einer bestimmten Stelle die er kennt..ich glaube die Schleie müsste jetzt dran sein..was für ein Festmal.


----------



## Rudelgurke (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Schönes Getier ! 
Bei manchen Fotos frage ich mich allerdings, wie der arme Aal letztendlich seinen Tod gefunden hat. Ich wills vermutlich gar nicht wissen, nachdem sie manch einer ja lebend in Salz und/oder Säure einlegt (wie im Forum erfahren). Abendland adé.

Ü80 Aal is scho was feines... Petri !


----------



## bombe20 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

ich hatte neulich einen 81er. nicht unbedingt der längste, dafür aber dick wie ein unterarm. der bursche brachte ausgenommen 1100g auf die waage und darf, anders als die anderen, bis weihnachten im eis verbringen, bevor er in die räuchertonne kommt.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

81er Aal ist doch schon was feines
Petri zu den fang!!!
wo hat er denn gebissen Fluss oder See???Köder???


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Dieses WE war der mlk mal wieder sehr spendabel. Freitag neun Stück,  davon fünf zum mitnehmen. Gestern abend wieder neun. Diesmal acht für den rauch. Was für ein jahr mal wieder..... Alle aale mit der stellfisch- oder feederrute. Wobei die stell klar im vorteil war.


----------



## Daniel SN (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Petri zu den vielen schönen Aalen!
Bei uns ging Freitag und Samstag nichts!:c
Aber wir bleiben am Ball. #h


----------



## aelos (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Petri zu denn tollen Fischen scheint ja bei euch auch gut zu laufen..angelst du in einen Fluss und welchen Köder nimmst Du? 

Gruß Ronny |wavey:


----------



## bombe20 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

@forellenjäger
fließgewässer auf, mit knoblauch aromatisierten, tauwurm.
die knoblauchidee ist aus diesem fred.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Danke Bombe mit Knoblaucharoma fang ich viele Forellen!!!
Hätte aber nie gedacht das das auch für Aal geht.


----------



## Daniel SN (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Mit dem Knoblauch werde ich auch mal probieren.


----------



## Fun Fisher (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Ich werde heute Abend trotz eher schlechter Bedingungen (ziemlich kalt und ungemütlich) angreifen. Mal sehen ob das was wird. Bin zwar eher skeptisch aber zu verlieren habe ich ja nichts...


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Petri zu den dicken Aalen #6

Ich hab mal eine Frage an euch. Wenn ihr mit Posen angelt, was sind eure Favoriten Posen? Habt ihr eine universelle Posenart für Kanal und See oder montiert ihr immer eine neue Pose für die begebenheiten?

Ich bin zur Zeit öfters am Polder unterwegs wo man gelegentlich mit leichter Strömung und Wind auf dem Wasser rechnen muss. Bisscher habe ich immer mit Festellposen um die 3-5 Gramm geangelt. Die tiefe habe ich so eingestellt, dass der Köder mit Wirbel und ca. 2Gramm Schrootblei komplett auf Grund aufliegen damit die Pose wegen der leichten Strömung und dem Wind am Spot gehalten wird. Wenn der Aal nun beißt zieht er nunmal das komplette Blei samt Wirbel über den Grund und oft lassen die Fische deswegen los. Habt ihr evtl eine Idee, wie man sensibler Fischen kann? Grund halte ich für unsinn, da der Polder nur  5-7 Meter breit ist und viele Hindernisse hat. Ich muss genau sehen können wo der Aal hinzieht.

Wie kann ich meine Bisse noch besser verwerten?

Gruß Matze


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Ich mache die Posenmontage auch so...nur verwende ich oft nur Posen um 2g....das sind ja nur Bissanzeiger, daher kann man die noch leichter wählen. Das Schrotblei kann dann auch entsprechend kleiner ausfallen um die Pose zu halten....da nehme ich meistens nur 0,5g.


----------



## Gondoschir (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



EsoxHunter92 schrieb:


> da der Polder nur  5-7 Meter breit ist und viele Hindernisse hat.



Stellfischrute


----------



## bachläufer (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

moin,
war samstag und gestern an der Bigge,von 4 Aalen,leider nur 1 verwertbarer,sehr viele bisse aber meist vorsichtig,scheinbar nur noch schnürsenkel drinn

aber weiter gehts


----------



## thomas1 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

an der werra nicht viel 2 aale  65 cm und 61 cm #c  aber nach 100 km hinfahrt ist das ok , leider immer noch viel kraut #d#d#d wird jedes jahr schlimmer und schlimmer #c leider


----------



## bachforelle70 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Das Blei kann auch 10 cm über dem Grund hängen.Bei einem langem Vorfach liegt der Köder trotzdem auf dem Grund. Oder nimm kleine Laufbleie


----------



## bachforelle70 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Ist jemand schon an der Leine oder Innerste unterwegs gewesen???????
Wie sieht es an der Weser aus??


----------



## Daniel SN (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Gestern nur einen kleinen verhaften können mit Andy.


----------



## bebexx (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Es kommen wieder gute Zeiten ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



bebexx schrieb:


> Es kommen wieder gute Zeiten ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr. 
Wir versuchen es grad zumindest wieder.


----------



## bachforelle70 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Gestern einen 68cm und einen 77cm aus dem Kanal


----------



## Daniel SN (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Gibts keine Aale mehr oder wird erst am Wochenende wieder angegriffen?


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



aelos schrieb:


> Petri zu denn tollen Fischen scheint ja bei euch auch gut zu laufen..angelst du in einen Fluss und welchen Köder nimmst Du?
> 
> Gruß Ronny |wavey:



MLK= Mittellandkanal
Die Köderwahl fällt nicht immer gleich aus. Starte mit Made, DB- und selbst gesuchten Tau-bzw. Regenwürmern und schaue was am besten läuft. Erstaunlich wie unterschiedlich das an manchen Abend sein kann.


----------



## Daniel SN (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Nach gut einem Monat Totentanz waren wir wieder erfolgreich.


----------



## Coasthunter (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Nach gut einem Monat Totentanz waren wir wieder erfolgreich.




Hut ab....schöne Strecke. Dickes Petri Heil


----------



## Forellenjaeger (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Tolle Aale
Daniel SN


----------



## Daniel SN (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Vielen Dank. 
Die Aale haben es uns aber auch nicht leicht gemacht in den letzten Wochen. Umso glücklicher sind wir das wir das Blatt wieder wenden konnten.


----------



## Jörck (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Hier mal ein Spitzkopf vom Main (84 cm / 960 g):











und der 70er hier kam als Knäul raus, hat sich komplett in und um ein Spiralfahrradschloss verknotet:


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Der Drill war bestimmt extrem mit dem Fahrrad Schloss. 
Denkst da kommt die Schlange deines Lebens und dann das. 
Dennoch Petri.


----------



## Jörck (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

@ Daniel SN:

Danke.
Ja, war ordentlich Zug drauf.


----------



## bachforelle70 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Das ist ein Stichkanal vom Mittellandkanal.
Köder Köfi


----------



## bachforelle70 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Gestern einen 61er und einen 63er auf Tauwurm und Nacktschnecke aus der Innerste


----------



## thomas1 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

werra 6 stück zu dritt  von 45cm bis 65cm :vik:


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Zuerst gab es gestern kostenlos ein wahnsinns Panorama. ..


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Dann gab es dreimal zielfisch nummer eins und einmal zielfisch nummer zwei mit 62cm.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Petri,

das hat sich ja gelohnt !!!

R.S.


----------



## kridkram (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Wow Alzheimer, spitzennummer für einen Ansitz! 
Darf ich fragen wo du angelst, Fluss, See, Kiesgrube........
Bei mir hier in Sachsen geht nix, oder zweite Möglichkeit - ich stelle mich zu blöd an im Moment!
Falls heut abend das Unwetter ausbleibt, werd ich mal wieder nen Versuch starten.:vik:


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



kridkram schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wo du angelst, Fluss, See, Kiesgrube........
> :vik:


 
Wie Du auf dem ersten Bild evtl. schon erkennen kannst in einem Kanal. Genauer gesagt dem Mittellandkanal.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Petri Aalzheimer
schöne Fische


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Gestern mal einen Kurzeinsatz eingeworfen, da ich dieses WE nicht ans Wasser kann. Da heute die Arbeitet wartet habe ich bis 00:00 Uhr gesessen. Bis fünf vor zwölf aber so etwas von Tod. Dann habe ich angefangen das Gerödel langsam zu verstauen als sich eine Pose auf Wanderschaft machte. Nach schönem Drill an der leichten Bolorute kam ein 75er Aal aus dem Wasser. Als ich dabei war diesen in den für Ihn vorgesehen Eimer zu verfrachten, schlug auch noch die Feederrute aus und ich konnte neben dem 75er noch einen von 54cm parken. Also die Ruten zusammengepackt und auf dem Weg zur dritten Rute ging auch noch die Pose weg. Und...Leider nix mehr. Fehlbiss. Aber immerhin, ich hatte damit nicht mehr gerechnet.


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Ich würde mich ja totärgern, erst nichts und wenn man los muß fangen sie an zu beißen. Deswegen geh ich erst gar nicht los, wenn ich nächsten vormittag nicht frei habe. Fische müssten ja auch noch versorgt werden.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich würde mich ja totärgern, erst nichts und wenn man los muß fangen sie an zu beißen. Deswegen geh ich erst gar nicht los, wenn ich nächsten vormittag nicht frei habe. Fische müssten ja auch noch versorgt werden.


 
Das sehe ich anders. Bevor ich gar nicht loskomme, weil andere Termine anstehen, genieße ich lieber die paar Stunden. Und wenn es dann auch noch mit Fisch klappt, ist es doch super. Beim Aal ist das kein Problem. Die kommen einfach lebend in mein Hälterbecken.Da sind Sauerstoffpumpen und Filter drin. Und wenn ich dann Zeit habe, bereite ich Sie behutsam auf den Froster vor. Auf Zander angele ich nicht, wenn ich am nächsten Tag wieder los muss. Das Filettieren würde mir Nachts zuviel von den "Reststumnden" für Schlaf rauben. Deswegen bleibt der Köfi vom Haken bis zum nächsten Wochenend- oder Urlaubstermin.


----------



## aelos (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

@ Aalzheimer erstmal Petri zu den Schleichern.. das kenn ich nur zugut..jedoch setze ich mir an solchen Nächten ein Zeitpunkt zum einzupacken..und wenn die dann erst ultimo anfangen zu beißen dann wird die Zeit spannend und viel zu weit überschritten..und am nächsten Tag auf Arbeit hasse ich mich dann mal wieder selbst..
@Morgen werd ich mal wieder los auf Aal..zwar nicht der beste Zeitpunkt aber da hab ich nunmal Zeit..


----------



## Forellenjaeger (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

bei uns an der Aller geht fast nichts!!!
vielleicht probier ich es heute nochmal


----------



## Forellenjaeger (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Fangerfolge von gestern an der Aller
3 Kaulbarsche 1 Quappe 19cm 1 Aal (Schnürsenkel) 30cm


----------



## The_Pitbull (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Hi ich konnte gestern ein Aal  von 80cm überlisten.Gefangen auf Fischfetzen.Dazu gabs noch nen kleinen  Wels.Und nen zetti von 40cm.Der wieder schwimmt natürlich.Der Aal ist jetzt mein PB.LG Pitti


----------



## Forellenjaeger (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

war mal wieder einer von euch auf Aaljagd???


----------



## Forellenjaeger (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

werde es heute Abend an der Aller
wieder probieren!!!
muss ja irgendwann wieder klappen mit den Schleichern


----------



## heisenberg (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Gestern nen 77er Aal auf Tauwurm an der Donau gefangen. Biss kam ca um 23:45.


----------



## xollix (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

geht doch...
https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/745x496q90/540/4fb5f0.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Hab den ganzen Offtopic-Forellenkram hier gelöscht...

Und nen bestimmten Stresser jetzt deutlicher im Blick...

Ab hier könnt ihr jetzt wieder über aktuelle Aalfänge schreiben............


----------



## aelos (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Was für ein toller Aal..Petri.
Welchen Köder hast verwendet? 

Gesendet von meinem SGP321


----------



## Daniel SN (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Dick wie ne Bierdose.. Äh.. Flasche. 

Petri zu der schönen Schlange.


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Schönes Teilchen. Petri. Ich war gestern kurzerhand seit langer Zeit mal wieder am DEK. Nachdem Verlust eines wirklich sehr starken aales nach kurzem aber heftigen Drill durch vorfachbruch konnte ich als Trost noch einen 68er mit nach Hause nehmen. Die üblichen "steinaale" gab es natürlich auch wie sich das in einer frischen Steinpackung gehört.....


----------



## bachforelle70 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

War gestern an der Innerste und es war richtig tote Hose


----------



## zokker (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



xollix schrieb:


> geht doch...
> https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/745x496q90/540/4fb5f0.jpg


Man habt ihr kleine Flaschen bei euch|rolleyes.
Länge, Gewicht?
Dickes Petri!!!


----------



## flasha (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Was nen fettes Biest!Petri!!!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xollix (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

danke Jungs...

gefangen hab ich die Schlange kurz vor Mitternacht in einem kleinen Forellenbach, der in die Oberweser mündet.
Köder war ein Tauwurm, der mundgerecht portioniert wurde und dann a la Schaschlik am Haken präsentiert wurde.
Gewicht lag bei gut 850 Gramm.


----------



## bachläufer (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

hooi,
war gestern an der bigge unterwegs und war ein gelungender ansitz 5 aale konnt ich mit nachhaus nehmen,sehr viele bisse aber auch sehr viele kleine an der angel,der abend hat sehr viel spass gemacht durch die vieln bisse langeweile war kaum angesagt,bissen alle auf tauwurm

auf gute fänge


----------



## aelos (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Sauber..
Fettes Petri..
Ich gehe heute auch mal wieder freu mich schon..bin schon gespannt ob ich was raus gezogen bekomme.

Gesendet von meinem SGP321 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toifel (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Servus,

konnte Samstag auf Sonntag Nacht diesen Spitzkopf überlisten^^







Greetz
Toifel


----------



## bachläufer (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

seher schöner aal,,hast paar daten dazu,petri


----------



## Toifel (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



bachläufer schrieb:


> seher schöner aal,,hast paar daten dazu,petri


Klar, 
Gefangen hab ich ihn am Rhein, Länge beträgt 89 cm,  1714 Gramm ist er schwer und gefangen hab ich ihn mit nem halben tauwurm. 

Gruß


----------



## Bercht84 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Hallo Zusammen

Jemand diesen Sommer schon Erfahrungen an der Mosel sammeln könne?

|kopfkrat


----------



## Forellenjaeger (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Toller Aal 
Petri


----------



## Brutzel (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*





War gestern, an der Bigge, auch bissel erfolgreich.....nach einigen Schnürsenkeln wollte dieser doch meine Räuchertonne kennen lernen.


----------



## Daniel SN (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Lass ihn dir schmecken.


----------



## aelos (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Petri.. Gut gemacht , na dann guten Hunger.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aalhunter33 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Konnte letzte Nacht einen 85er 850 g Schleicher aus dem MLK zum Landgang *überreden*.....gebissen auf 2 Tauwümer.


----------



## Daniel SN (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Sieht gut aus. Doch irgendwie kann ich grad keinen Aal mehr sehen.
Grad geräuchert und ich platze.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

@ Daniel,,

Ich warte mit dem Räuchern der Aale immer bis zum Winter,dann ist mein Appetit um so größer.


----------



## Brutzel (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

@Aalhunter

auf dat gute Handtuch , wenn Frauchen das wieder sieht^^

Petri :vik:


----------



## bachläufer (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

hallo,

war gestern wieder an der bigge unterwegs,,konnte 3 stück verhaften,einer davon an die 85 cm-endlich ein grosser,man was habe ich mich gefreut,naja danach kam auch der denkzettel,gegen 0.30 uhr zog die pose ab und in einem ruck(nach anhieb)-mein gott das habe ich nie erlebt-knallte der fisch ab und meine rute brach,mir is im leben n ie ne rute gebrochen,ich weiß nich wie das zu stande kam,ich schätze ma ich muss sie beim transport angeknickt haben oder ähnliches,sie war neu,zwar ne feeder aber das kann nich sein das die so schnell bricht....naja danach habe ich so was von kein bock mehr gehabt und bin abgehauen

auf gute fänge


----------



## Petrijünger95 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Jemand die letzte Zeit an der Lippe in Nrw gesammelt?


----------



## Aalhunter33 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

@ Brutzel,,

Das Handtuch ist ein *ausgedientes* |supergri


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Hallo

Petri zu Euren gefangenen Aalen .

Also ich kann mich nicht beklagen da ich jetzt auch schon etliche Aale gefangen habe.

Aber ich wollte noch mal hier im Forum fragen welche Montage sich beim angeln in Steinpackungen bei Euch bewähren ?

Momentan angle ich mit Sea Booms und daran eine dünne selbergebaute Moniereisenstange.
Ab und zu bleibe ich doch mal hängen und verliere eine komplette Montage 

Kann mir einer noch nen Tip geben ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Posenmontage...wenns machbar ist. Bleischrot kurz vorm Haken das dann auf Grund liegt...beim Einholen hebt sich so das Ganze schnell vom Grund weg.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Ich habe vergessen zu sagen das ich im Fluß fische .


----------



## nachtangler (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Du könntest mit einer normalen Grundmontage am Fuß der Packung fischen, da solltest du im Idealfall weniger Hänger haben.
Eine andere Idee wäre mit einer Abrissmontage zu fischen, so dass das Blei vor der Packung liegt, der Köder aber an einem Seitenarm über der Packung baumelt.
Ansonsten kannst du auch mit einem Tiroler Hölzl auf der Packung fischen, aber ohne Anti-Tangle Gedöns, da sich das auch nur in den Steinen verhakt.
Oder du angelst mit der Stellfischrute und fester Pose, Bleiolive je nach Posenwahl und Strömung.


----------



## Eitsch (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Hatte gestern einen Aal auf Tauwurm. 
63cm, 454 Gramm. Das ist PB. Tolles Tier, biss um 0.15 Uhr an einem Seerosenfeld bei sternenklarem Himmel

Grüße und Petri heil


----------



## thomas1 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

werra gestern 3 aale  65 bis 75 cm   alle in der dämmerung !!!  danach tote hose ;+;+


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



andreasp schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Petri zu Euren gefangenen Aalen .
> 
> ...


 

Wenn die Steinpackung erreichbar ist, dann im fluss ganz klar mit der Stellifisch. Was besseres gibt es nicht.


----------



## Slick (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Ich benutze die Schlaufenmontage mit einem Dropshot Blei mit Wirbel 14-18g und habe kaum Hänger direkt in denn Steinpackungen.
Außer es beißt mal eine Grundel und zieht den Haken in die Steine.

Grüße


----------



## xollix (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Aktueller stand: ein aal von knapp 60 cm und eine ente die ausgerechnet die buhne als schlafplatz angesteuert hat, auf der ich heute den schleichern nachstelle... hat einmal alles mitgenommen und totales chaos hinterlassen, aber ich konnte sie zum glück unbeschadet aus dem leinen wirr-warr befreien... mal gucken was noch so geht...


----------



## xollix (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

So, dass war nr. Zwei.... also aal, nicht ente


----------



## harrystephan (2. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Moin, moin!

Konnte dem Hochwasser mit schwerem Gerät 5 Aale (63 - 84 cm, Gesamtgewicht 3550 gr) für die Räuchertonne entlocken.

Petri


----------



## Daniel SN (2. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Schön mal wieder so eine tolle Strecke zu sehen.


----------



## harrystephan (3. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Moin, moin!

Gestern Nacht habe ich wieder dem Hochwasser und dem Treibgut getrotzt und wurde mit einem Ausnahmefisch belohnt. Im ersten Moment dachte ich zunächst an einen übermütigen Karpfen, der in die Hauptströmung hungrig war, aber ich wurde dann von einem wunderschönen Aal überrascht. Vielleicht ist dies ja der Meteraal nach 31 Angeljahren? Schnell Zollstock raus und gemessen:

95er Aal mit 1,8 kg!

Ein Zentimeter fehlte zum Einstellen meines PB. Mal schauen, ob ich in meinem Leben nochmal einen Meteraal fangen darf.

Die anderen beiden Aale mit 60 und 73 cm sind auch schon gut, aber auf dem Foto sehen sie im Vergleich klein aus...

Petri in die Runde


----------



## daci7 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Ich konnt Gestern endlich auch mal wieder einen schönen Breitkopf mitnehmen. Irgendwas über 70cm und gut dick.

PS: Ein dickes Petri an harrystephan zu den tollen Schleichern!


----------



## Lucioperca17 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich konnt Gestern endlich auch mal wieder einen schönen Breitkopf mitnehmen. Irgendwas über 70cm und gut dick.
> 
> PS: Ein dickes Petri an harrystephan zu den tollen Schleichern!




so einen konnte ich vorgestern erwischen.
genau gleich.
er oder seine kumpels hatten uns am dienstag schon geärgert.am sa hab ich ihn dann an der sehr feinen Montage mit einem mini-köfi überlistet.
denke sogar es war der gleiche,da die aale an unseren seen standorttreu sind.

petri an Harry zum feuerwehrschlauch!
mein pb ist auch 96.aber irgendwie werden die richtig dicken immer rarer...


----------



## daci7 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Auf kleine Köder/feine montagen brauch ich hier momentan nichts probieren - da zuppeln mir die pubertierende Brassenbande und die Güstern alles runter. Gestern innerhalb von 1.5h ca. 20 Würmer verbraucht bis ichs dann aufgegeben hab.
Auf kleine Köfis gabs dann zwei winzige Welse und den brauchbaren Aal. Die kleinen Welse sind bei uns momentan irgendwie richtig aktiv - in zwei Tagen hab ich jetz 5 Stk. gefangen...


----------



## Lucioperca17 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

mit wurm an zwei ruten denke ich könnte ich an einem unseren seen wirklich viele aale fangen.aber eigentlich sind die aale eher Beifang bei mir beim zanderangeln.trotzdem ist so ein schöner fetter breitkopf natürlich auch immer was tolles.nur wie gesagt die ganz grossen hämmer bleiben irgendwie aus...werde dazu glaub mal einen eigenen thread eröffnen.nachts beissen eigentlich bei uns fast nur die aale.


----------



## harrystephan (7. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Moin, moin!

Konnte gestern Nacht noch 2 Aale mit 62 und 77 cm (Gesamtgewicht 1.400 gr) fangen. 
Die Strömung und das Treibgut sind nach dem erneuten Niederschlag schon mit einem Herbsthochwasser vergleichbar.

@Lucioperca17: 
Ich glaube, richtig gross ist relativ. Ich selbst nehme nur ab 60 cm mit, damit sich das Räuchern auch lohnt. Ich angele das ganze Jahr nur auf Aal und komme fast immer auf ca. 15-20 Aale über 80 cm. Da ich ausschließlich nur im Fluss angele, wird das Fangen größerer Aale unwahrscheinlich. Die Blankaale können bei uns Abwandern und werden keine "Monster".

Petri


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (8. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Hallo 

Ich wollte einfach mal in die Runde fragen wie das beissverhalten der Aale in der Elbe bei Euch ist ?

Also ich war jetzt schon ein paar mal angeln und immer Aale gefangen.
Aber die zwei letzten male habe ich in der Zeit bis zur Dämmerung nicht einen einzigen Biss mehr,wo ich sonst immer schon ein Aal hatte .
Was kann das sein,liegt es am Wetter oder das es langsam schon Herbst wird ?


----------



## fordfan1 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Gestern und heute Aalmässig nix,ab halb zehn war kein Biss mehr zu verzeichnen...

Dafür um kurz nach neun mein erster Kaulbarsch #6


----------



## Lucioperca17 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Gestern und heute Aalmässig nix,ab halb zehn war kein Biss mehr zu verzeichnen...
> 
> Dafür um kurz nach neun mein erster Kaulbarsch #6



als ich meinen ersten und glaub einzigen Kaulbarsch fing hab ich ihn auf den haken gezogen und meinen pb aal gefangen...


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (10. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Welchen Aallockstoff nehmt ihr zusätzlich ?


----------



## fordfan1 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> als ich meinen ersten und glaub einzigen Kaulbarsch fing hab ich ihn auf den haken gezogen und meinen pb aal gefangen...



Der Kauli hatte knappe 14cm,finde ich auf Aal dann doch etwas heftig...


----------



## fordfan1 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



andreasp schrieb:


> Welchen Aallockstoff nehmt ihr zusätzlich ?



Keinen.

Entweder Tauwurm oder Gründling bis sieben cm,mit sämtlichen anderen "Lockstoffen" habe ich eher ne Scheuchwirkung erzielt. #h


----------



## Toifel (16. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Moin, 

Nach einer langen, kalten, regnerischen Nacht hat heute morgen gegen halb 5 dieser Schöne, 94 cm lange und 1672 Gramm schwere Aal auf n halben tauwurm gebissen ￼ 
Leider war es der einzige aber der hat alles gut gemacht. 

Gruß 
Robert 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/16/7b80e6375e13a5d74d6d2f9911685ca3.jpg


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (16. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Petri ! Sehr geiler Aal !
Ich hab gestern n schönen run auf meine Rute mit kofifetzen gehabt, ist nicht hängen geblieben - kurz drauf bis auf Wurm - ein 70er Aal der am Ufer meine köfifetzen wieder ausspuckt


----------



## soadillusion (16. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Kleiner Mann, kleiner Aal, sein erster #6


----------



## zokker (16. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Petri zu den schönen aalen.



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Keinen.
> 
> Entweder Tauwurm oder Gründling bis sieben cm,mit sämtlichen anderen "Lockstoffen" habe ich eher ne Scheuchwirkung erzielt. #h



Gründling von 7cm find ich bissel klein. Ich hau mir auch die großen bis 14cm ran. Für einen 70+ aal kein problem. Mit lockstoffen hab ich und meine angelkumpels vor jahren auch mal rumexperimentiert. Resultat: bringt nix aber schaden tuts auch nix.


----------



## Matten_K (16. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Moin. Heute mal beim Zanderangeln ganz primitiv eine Grundrute mit Sargblei und Tauwurm ausgelegt. Und einen schönen 65er Schlängler gefangen. Das war ein Spaß


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (16. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Hallo

 Ich wollte mal fragen ob die Aale in der Elbe bei Euch noch beißen.
 Ich habe bei den letzten 2 Ansitzen keinen mehr gefangen.
 Liegt das am Wetter oder  Wassertemperatur ?


----------



## TrevorMcCox (22. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Was haltet ihr von billigen Garnelen ausm Discount? Bringt das was oder doch lieber die klassischen Köder?


----------



## Toifel (22. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Ich halte da nix von....  Schon oft versucht, nie was gefangen...   Aber das könnte an anderen Gewässern auch wieder anders sein. Probier es aus


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (24. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Hallo

Momentan geht irgendwie nichts mehr in der Elbe.
Ich denke es wird an der Wassertemperatur liegen die seit Anfang August um 5 Grad gesunken ist und an dem schei... Wetter sowieso.

 Ich habe mir mal Aroma Hi-Attract Monster Crab gekauft.
 Beim ersten Einsatz habe ich kein Aal sondern einen fetten Elbe Schuppenkarpfen gefangen .

Was haltet ihr von diesem Zeug ?

Außerdem habe auch eine kleine Flasche Jenzi Krabbenaroma aber das richt irgendwie wie Kräuter und nicht wie Krabbe |kopfkrat


----------



## thomas1 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

lebertran aus der apotheke geht auch #h#h#h


----------



## bombe20 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

in der sachsen-anhalter saale scheint der aal noch zu gehen. ich war vorgestern abend am wasser. beim fertig machen der zeiten rute konnte ich schon den ersten schnürsenkel in der dämmerung landen. wenig später noch zwei maßige aale mit 57 und 65cm auf knobi-tauwurm, der mit der kebab-methode am 2er haken angeködert wurde. den inspirierenden thread zum anködern kann ich gerade nicht finden. ich wollte es aber einfach mal probieren und scheinbar funktioniert es. brassen gabs noch als beifang.


----------



## Ewok-T1000 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

was ist den die kebab-methode?


----------



## zokker (8. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Ich glaube er meint döner kebab?
Tauwurm in stücken aufziehen?


----------



## bombe20 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

hast schon recht zokker. ich meinte den wurm in ca. 2-3cm langen stücken auffädeln bzw. durchstechen, bis der haken voll ist. das hat der te in seinem thread so genannt. nur bin ich zu faul, nach diesem faden zu suchen. ich werde mein glück nachher noch einmal versuchen. also am wasser, nicht in der forumssuche.

edit: hier ist der thread. hat nur keiner darauf geantwortet.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290550

eine frage habe ich noch: ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, gehört, gesehen, wenn der haken beim aal in der unterlippe sitzt, ist das ein zeichen dafür, dass die aale unvorsichtig beißen. ist da was dran? kann das jemand halbwegs plausibel erklären?


----------



## paulbarsch (10. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

@bombe 20,
ich glaube,dass sie dann eher vorsichtig beissen! hin und wieder hat ein aal den haken ja bis zum a..... geschluckt! würde dann ja heissen,dass sie da vorsichtig beissen!

bin voller hoffnung,dass es dieses jahr nochmal richtig gute aaltage geben wird. war im herbst bissher immer so!

gruss andreas


----------



## bebexx (10. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Im Herbst gute Aaltage? Wo fischt du denn?
In der Elbe ist die Aalsaison fast vorbei. In Seen könnte ich mir vorstellen, das Ende September noch was gehen könnte.


----------



## Daniel SN (10. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Die Seen werden jetzt erst interessant für Grossaal- Jäger.


----------



## Toifel (10. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Morgen nacht geht's wieder am Rhein auf aal .  
Ich werde berichten. 

Gruß 
Robert


----------



## paulbarsch (11. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



bebexx schrieb:


> Im Herbst gute Aaltage? Wo fischt du denn?
> In der Elbe ist die Aalsaison fast vorbei.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Hallo
Ich würde Morgen gerne in der Donau bei Regensburg in nem Altarm auf aal fischen?ist das sinnlos


----------



## zokker (11. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Solang ein angler einen köder im wasser hat, ist nichts sinnlos.


----------



## Toifel (11. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Zokker bringt es auf den Punkt! Probier es ;-)


----------



## TrevorMcCox (11. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Also bei uns im Teich max. 2,50m tief, halber ha groß, geht überhaupt nichts. Wir haben Großaale gesetzt und da sind eigentlich noch ne Menge normal große Aale drin aber es wurde dieses Jahr praktisch nichts gefangen. Woran kann sowas denn liegen? Ich bin echt am verzweifeln, wir haben schon so viele Nächte geschneidert und ich habe es mir in den Kopf gesetzt dort einen Aal zu fangen


----------



## phirania (11. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> Also bei uns im Teich max. 2,50m tief, halber ha groß, geht überhaupt nichts. Wir haben Großaale gesetzt und da sind eigentlich noch ne Menge normal große Aale drin aber es wurde dieses Jahr praktisch nichts gefangen. Woran kann sowas denn liegen? Ich bin echt am verzweifeln, wir haben schon so viele Nächte geschneidert und ich habe es mir in den Kopf gesetzt dort einen Aal zu fangen



Moin auch 
Ist in der nähe von eurem Teich evtl.ein Bach oder kleiner Fluß.?
Dann könnter die Aale auch abgewandert sein.....


----------



## TrevorMcCox (11. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

tatsächlich läuft unser Mönch in einen kleinen Bach, eher ein Rinnsal was dann nach einigen Kilometern in einen Fluss mündet. Aber das wäre schon sehr ungewöhnlich oder?


----------



## phirania (11. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

So Ungewöhnlich ist das gar nicht.
Bei uns an einigen Gewässern schon geschehen und auch beobachtet worden.
Sauerstoffmangel,Erhöhte Wasserthemperaturen könnten die Aale dazu veranlassen.


----------



## kreuzass (12. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Job, kommt regelmässig vor. Meines Wissens nach würden Aale auch garnicht in Stillgewässern einwandern (sofern nur direkter Zufluss). Lasse mich aber auch gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (13. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Hallo

Kann mir einer mal genauer erklären wo die Aale von der Elbe jetzt sind ,ziehen die sich irgendwo zurück ?


----------



## thomas1 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

nein die folgen ,was geschlechtsreif ist ihren instinkt !!!  abwandern :maber erst ca oktober und fressen dann nicht mehr !!  auch als blankaal  bekannt und  die anderen haben sich genug angefressen für den langen winter  usw :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik: meine aalsaison ist ca am 15.10 beendet :m:m


----------



## thomas1 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



andreasp schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann mir einer mal genauer erklären wo die Aale von der Elbe jetzt sind ,ziehen die sich irgendwo zurück ?




mein freund hat an der elbe 0 aale gefangen diese jahr |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Daniel SN (25. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

Also die letzte Woche war bei Freunden wieder richtig erfolgreich. 
Die Bilder haben selbst mich fast neidisch gemacht. 
Also raus und ran ans Gewässer.


----------



## Sebi82 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*

werden eigentlich keine Aale mehr gefangen? 
Oder warum kommen hier keinen neuen Bilder


----------



## thomas1 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014*



Sebi82 schrieb:


> werden eigentlich keine Aale mehr gefangen?
> Oder warum kommen hier keinen neuen Bilder




saisonende !!!!!  die wandern jetzt zu laichen ab in den flüssen|supergri


----------

